# Extremely slow XFCE



## tommiie (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey all,

I'm currently running FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p12 with XFCE and it is _slow_: top(1) reports Xorg using 90+% of CPU resources on idle state.

```
67062 tom           1 101    0   320M   243M CPU1     1  40.0H  93.12% Xorg
```

Can someone help me troubleshoot? It is a DELL Latitude E7470 on which I initially installed FreeBSD 11.2 and I manually compiled the new i915kms driver though since upgrading to 12.0 this new version is standard so I could use that one instead.

I believe I also replaced the default vega driver with one from intel but I forgot the details. I should have taken notes.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2019)

Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and double check you're not using software rendering.


----------

